# The Fishy Life of ManInBlack



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Intro:
So my Journal is going to cover 3 main story lines:

2 Peppermint Tetras, Angel and Gabriel, I rescued from a family friend that was keeping them in an unheated bowl and didn't do a water change for 3 weeks.
My 3 Betta: Rebel - a male Red VT, Bocephus - a male white HM, and Adalida - a female blue VT
My 30g tank project
I'll update as much as possible, especially on Angel and Gabriel because i'm pretty sure life may be short lived for them. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Angel and Gabriel Day 1*

an old friend dropped the pair off today in a ziplock bag. the water was freezing and yellow... like walmart yellow. The fish were active but i could tell they were not doing well. i put them each in an old betta cup and it took them a second to right themselves... both didn't fight the net and kinda bobbed for a bit when put in the cup. They're floating in Rebel's old 3.5g at the moment and Rebel is now roommates with Bocephus. I know that 3.5g is small for tetras but it's only temporary until i get my 30g cycled. I figured it'd be easier to do treatments and water changes in a smaller thank anyways. Hoping they make it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I hope they make it!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Both appear to have SBD, one more so than the other. Researcing the best way to treat that. I'm also considering getting more tetra for them since they don't have a proper school. Problem is i have no idea where to get them as i've never seen them in any of the petstores i go to. I have a feeling she got them from a LPS that i refuse to go to because of the way they keep their bettas... the cups were green last time i went in. Guess i'll play it day by day... Angel, the smaller of the two, already got stuck between the leaves of a silk plant and the tank wall...


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Both made it through the night! Angel, the little one, appears perfectly healthy and is swimming around happily, offered some food but she didn't see it. Gabriel is still hanging on the bottom, but he's upright now. His gills seem to be moving pretty fast but i'm feeling he might make it. Planning on picking up two or three more either today or tomorrow so they can have a mini school and feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll probably be glad for the company. Make sure you quarrantine the new ones first before adding them.


----------

